# Master Low Kwan Yu



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

why is this particular master such an important figure in Tang Lang Quan?
 why isnt there anyone else who is emphasized, or highlighted as much as he is? or is it just coz there are pictures available?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> why is this particular master such an important figure in Tang Lang Quan?
> why isnt there anyone else who is emphasized, or highlighted as much as he is? or is it just coz there are pictures available?


I think that really depends on your lineage (family). Some may not put as much importance on him as others. There are many others who are emphasized. Before him though you would be correct, there aren't many pictures available. But during his time and after, there have been many, many masters "emphasized". Of course after him the lineage does get wider. He taught many students who have gone on to also teach many, this widens the lineage quite a bit. Also, it makes many modern day "masters" who were taught by him and so they respect him.

7sm


----------



## mantis (Apr 28, 2006)

i heard this guy had a challenge on 24/7 meaning he was willing to fight anytime in the day or night.. 
he also raised the stances of mantis because he had bad legs, but lots of mantis practitioners do not even know that. 
also, he was 1 of the 3 greatest masters at chin woo association....
oh, yeah. he also started the 14 rows of 7 star pray mantis. he wanted to do something for the style like the muslims did to their long fist and created the tan tui (or tom toys)


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 28, 2009)

Addendum,

I also think that his popularity was in part do to his move to Hong Kong where he spread the Tong Long system in fuller detail, and is where a large amount of current Mantis Pract's derive there lineage from. 

He also had ties to the Jing Wu Institue as well, furthering the Mantis system. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chin_Woo_Athletic_Association

And of course two of his famous students Chan Chi Man & Wong Hon Fun also furthered his name along by there publications & their teaching's in various factions of Hong Kong & China.

But Luo Guangyu &#32645;&#20809;&#29577; was amazing & I owe him a lot for his dedication, preservation & transmitting the Mantis system.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 29, 2009)

Check this site out give's a decent amount of info on 7 Star Mantis.

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%83%E6%98%9F%E8%9E%B3%E8%9E%82%E6%8B%B3

(Haha, only in Chinese but probably can use an online translating device)


----------

